# WOW - Linear Power 5002 IQ - 2.2 & 800sw



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

5002iq
Linear Power 5002 IQ Fully Modded By TiPS Old School SQ Nice Amp ! | eBay

LP 8002SW
LINEAR POWER 8002SW SQ Old School MONOBLOCK AMPLIFIER with Shroud Super Rare! | eBay

2.2HV
LINEAR POWER 2.2HV FULLY MODDED BY TIPS 600WRMS 2CH SQ AMP, ULTRA RARE, NICE!!! 699440980012 | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My goodness, I just fainted from sheer excitement....


----------

